
“The Interview” Now Available on Google Play and YouTube Movies - Navarr
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-interview-now-available-on-google.html
======
encoderer
(Applause)

I wonder if Netflix was considered, or if the lack of PPV revenue disqualified
the most popular streaming service in the country.

~~~
kmfrk
Scuttlebutt is they're still in talks with them.

What's really weird to me is that it isn't on iTunes.

~~~
psbp
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/12/24/sony-wanted-the-
in...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/14/12/24/sony-wanted-the-interview-on-
itunes-for-christmas-but-apple-rejected-fast-timetable)

------
antr
and what a mistake it is to only release it in the US... lets keep building
walls on the internet... sigh

~~~
turnip1979
I'm in Canada right now and was puzzled why I couldn't find it. Shesh ... this
sucks.

~~~
antr
It's the same story every time. If Sony doesn't want my money I'll be more
than happy to continue paying my private BT tracker to watch it.

------
antimora
Awesome! Although I am not currently in the US, I am able to watch the movie.
Perhaps maybe because my account was previously established in the US.

~~~
kuhhk
Interesting. I guess YT and Google Play don't geolocate the IP each time.
Every other video streaming provider I've checked denied me on my recent trip
to Europe.

------
sandesh247
The post also mentions seetheinterview.com and xbox videos, perhaps the title
can be amended to add those?

------
shrig94
seetheinterview.com redirects to kernel.com for me--is that intentional?

~~~
kmfrk
Blank here. Looks like it's going through the motions.

------
Rapzid
So made a huge mistake limiting this to the US.

------
SimonPStevens
Is it possible that this whole thing has been a publicity stunt by Sony?

Fake a threat, pretend to withdraw the film, wait for public uproar, release
on a pay per view platform to massive sales.

Before the story broke I didn't know anything about this film.

Real case of cyberwar? Or PR master stroke?

~~~
juliangregorian
Don't know why you're being downvoted, it really feels that way to me as well.
Lot of people with _strong opinions_ must not appreciate that they've been
played.

~~~
yen223
Think about it: Sony _intentionally leaked_ its own employee records and
emails just to boost publicity of a movie that's bound to be popular on its
own right. How plausible is that theory?

The hack was in all likelihood real, (but probably not North Korean). Sony
made the best of a bad situation.

~~~
juliangregorian
I don't think the hack was fake, I think that pulling the interview smells
highly contrived. Just to be clear.

------
angersock
Flagged.

Seriously, this is a publicity stunt (this article at least).

This is _literally_ a non-tech consumer product advertisement being put on the
front page of Hacker News. It should be treated as such.

~~~
Navarr
While I kind of understand - at the same time I don't see it violating the
Guidelines.

Though it admittedly skirts the line between on-topic and off-topic

~~~
angersock
The "new" section is literally full of "Go check out the Interview here!"
links.

Links which contain nothing more than "Here's where you can watch the
Interview". A film nobody cared about, seemingly, until the alleged NK hack.
And the look at how fast some of the upvotes have happened on those stories.

At the very least, we should be treating and flagging these things the same
way we do any other stupid "Buy our product" submissions that creep onto the
new section.

EDIT:

And so many downvotes today for questioning the obvious. Thanks folks!

